# "Ein Stecker wurde herausgezogen"



## Micro_Cuts (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe seit kurzem einen neuen PC  und bekomme ab und an die Meldung die unten rechts in der Taskleiste  erscheint "Ein Stecker wurde herausgezogen". Diese meldung stammt von  meinem Realtek HD Audio Manager. 

Sie kommt ein paar mal am tag und das situationsunabhängig. sonst  passiert nichts, der sound verstummt dann nur für eine millisekunde und  dann ist wieder alles in ordnung.

weis einer woran das liegen kann?

danke


Mein System:

<<< System-Zusammenfassung >>>
  > Mainboard : ASRock 870 Extreme3
  > Chipsatz : AMD RD770
  > Prozessor : AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3200MHz
  > Physikalischer Speicher : 4096MBDDR3-SDRAM
  > Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470
  > Festplatte : SAMSUNG HD204UI ATA Device (2000GB)
  > Festplatte : SAMSUNG HD502HJ ATA Device (500GB)
  > DVD-Rom Laufwerk : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50
  > Monitortyp : Samsung SyncMaster - 24 inchs
  > Netzwerkkarte : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
  > Betriebssystem : Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition Media Center 6.01.7600 (64-bit)
  > DirectX : Version 11.00
  > Windows Performance Index : 5.9 auf 7.9


----------



## Menthe (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich tippe darauf das der Stecker nicht 100% drin steckt, oder das Ausgabegerät nicht ganz in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (15. Dezember 2010)

stecker sitzt richtig drin.

hab auch bisschne dran gewackelt ton bleibt aber da ohne ruckler.

das ausgabegerät hat letzte woche auf meinem alten pc auch super funktioniert.


----------



## Menthe (15. Dezember 2010)

Evtl. mal den Treiber neuinstallieren.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (16. Dezember 2010)

ne hilft leider auch net

meldung kam gerade wieder


----------



## grue (17. Dezember 2010)

Glaubt man Google, bist du mit dem Problem offenbar nicht allein.

Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter (ganzen Thread lesen):

Realtek HD Audio Manager spinnt

Ansonsten würde ich auf einen Wackelkontakt im Rechner selbst tippen.


----------

